# Google- IBS is ruining women's sex lives - FemaleFirst.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS is ruining women's sex lives*
*FemaleFirst.co.uk*
The study revealed that one in three females admitted that living with the embarrassing symptoms of *IBS* such as bloating, wind and diarrhoea had put a significant pressure on their relationship with their partner, particularly during intimate moments.

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

